#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] "自訂我的會員資料"部分區塊顏色修改

## 路恩。希格雷因

如題，使用自訂更改顏色後，部分區塊的顏色在重新整理後會變回預設色

如圈起處，連結顏色沒截到，但確實變回原本的綠色

如果是bug的話就麻煩技術維護管理員了~

----------


## 雪麒

不好意思最近比較忙現在才回應。

標頭背景部分的Bug已經修正，現在應該可以顯示自定義的顏色了。不過用戶名的顏色確實不太容易改～

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

那個...還剩下兩塊改不過來，如圖


雪麒也說不好改，那如果修改無法可以也回一下嗎?不能改也沒關係
不好意思個人對這種地方比較龜毛，再次麻煩雪麒了!

----------


## 雪麒

> 那個...還剩下兩塊改不過來，如圖
> 
> 
> 雪麒也說不好改，那如果修改無法可以也回一下嗎?不能改也沒關係
> 不好意思個人對這種地方比較龜毛，再次麻煩雪麒了!


現在提出的兩處都已經可以修改了，請查收～

----------

